
Show HN: An app search engine that can filter out fake reviews - verdantlabs
http://apprecs.com
======
verdantlabs
Some of the stuff it does:

\- Detects app reviews that likely should be ignored and recalculates an
overall rating with those ones excluded

\- App search engine with multiple filters such as how recently the app was
updated and review trustworthiness

\- Reviewer stats, e.g., how many reviews a given reviewer has submitted and
what his average rating is

\- Recommendations of similar apps based on multiple factors, including
scikit-driven review analysis

More info here: [http://apprecs.com/blog](http://apprecs.com/blog)

------
uberneo
Do you mind sharing the tech stack .. i mean how are you fetching all this
data?

~~~
nier
”At the bottom, you have what I call the \"Apple Harvester.\" This is a Java
app that pulls in data from Apple's Search API, RSS feed, and Enterprise
Partner Feed. It stores all the relevant data about apps and customer reviews
in a relational database.“

Source:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/InternetIsBeautiful/comments/43zw2a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/InternetIsBeautiful/comments/43zw2a/oc_i_built_a_unique_app_search_engine_it_can/czmi6n0)

